# my idea for electricity once SHTF would like peoples input would it work etc?



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i have looked at all the wind powered solar powered plans alot of it seems confusing to me and alot of trouble for what you get.
heres my idea, i think this would work to run a few small lights and maybe a fan. if you wanted to run a small refrigator you'd need a inverter i guess.

i have seen several ways to run a automotive alternator to charge a set of batteries.
my idea is to build a windmill to run a alternator to charge a set of batteries.(i dont really know how many batteries i'd need)
from that run wiring to small automotive lights in the house set with switches.like normal lights only dimmer.
also they have auto fans that run on 12 volts so on really hot nights you could run a fan in the bed room.

most of the items for a setup like this could be got from a junk yard for next to nothing.
my vehicle has a small diesel engine in it so if worst came to worst i could hook the vehicle up to the system and charge it.
questions i have about this maybe someone could answer
does any of this seem feasible? 
how long would a set of batteries last?

Thanks for any input


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are plans for that out there it was done in the past. The problem is the power it takes to turn an alternator fast enough to do much good. The drag from the alternator is heavy.
here is a link to one idea
residential wind generator plans

These have been around awhile
http://www.fleetfarm.com/mff/detail...oduct search&gclid=CP6b5cilw7QCFcU-MgodfjcAow


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

Marine batteries would last longer than car batteries. They are made to be charged and discharged many times. You could perhaps gear your set up to increase the rpms needed to produce enough power to charge the batteries.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

The concept of creating electricity itself is not bad, however I believe you are missing a considerable factor. If the world goes to shit and the electricity is cut, you'll have a sign in the yard advertising. Initially people would wait for the lights to come on, if they don't people would kill over batteries. Adapt, survive. You don't need electricity.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just lighting? Use an oil lamp. Wallmart sells them cheap.

Get a few gallons of lamp oil and whatever you need for lamps.

If you need more light than that get a coleman lantern.

I have these little lamps with a shoestring wick that i use as night lights when the power is out. 

One in each room is enough to get around


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> i have looked at all the wind powered solar powered plans alot of it seems confusing to me and alot of trouble for what you get.
> heres my idea, i think this would work to run a few small lights and maybe a fan. if you wanted to run a small refrigator you'd need a inverter i guess.
> 
> i have seen several ways to run a automotive alternator to charge a set of batteries.
> ...


 you'll need deep cycle batteries , well not completely *need* but they'd be better , and you'll have to play with pulley ratios on the alternator to turn it fast enough.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Reaper said:


> The concept of creating electricity itself is not bad, however I believe you are missing a considerable factor. If the world goes to shit and the electricity is cut, you'll have a sign in the yard advertising. Initially people would wait for the lights to come on, if they don't people would kill over batteries. Adapt, survive. You don't need electricity.


 That comes down to light discipline , and it applies to lanterns , candles....any form of light.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Genious

-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No body getting in the yard. A light wind mill to charge up batteries may work out well for some.
We am not counting on oil or fuel of any kind for long. Lard will be used down the road.
I do want to work on extracting soybean oil we will have plenty of those and the meal left over has all the protein left in it for food or feed. I just do not know how well it will work.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw some one take a busted up treadmill and turn the motor on the tread mill into a generator doing what you are talking about. I'll look and see if I can find anything on that topic.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

There ya go!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Here is our windmill that has a treadmill alternator inside it. Right now, the alternator blows the light blubs. We are still working on the solution to it.

Same thing with car/truck alternators, you have to get enough rpm's up to keep the batteries topped off.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

survival said:


> Here is our windmill that has a treadmill alternator inside it. Right now, the alternator blows the light blubs. We are still working on the solution to it.


what voltage is the output and what is the voltage of the light bulbs? if ac output, you can put a diode in series with the bulb, it will cut the voltage in half. or get a variac.

otherwise you will need a regulator. you can make a regulator using a zener diode,


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

SOCOM42 said:


> what voltage is the output and what is the voltage of the light bulbs? if ac output, you can put a diode in series with the bulb, it will cut the voltage in half. or get a variac.
> 
> otherwise you will need a regulator. you can make a regulator using a zener diode,


Good idea, I learned that in the ham radio technician studies, but never thought about it on something like this. Thank you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

after thinking about it some more. have you checked the output of the alternator?

the diode bridge could be bad and giving you an over voltage condition.

throw an o'scope on it and see if there is any ripple. should be flat or almost. 

if you don't have a scope check the diodes in the unit for a bad one. 

if you have an analog meter you can see the needle vibrate if there is a wave when set on dc. 

make sure you go to next higher voltage step on it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Most automotive altinators have the bridge rectifier and regulator on them and they are set to work with lead acid battery they should put out a voltage around 14 volts. Probably you would need a pretty good windmill to get 600 watts out of one rated at 60 amps. Your only real concern would be if you had a battery to small to handle the altinator's current. The altinator's regulator will protect it no matter how large a batter you use as long as it is a 12 volt system.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Most car alternators require excitation voltage to begin charging, which can be your battery voltage switched back to the alternator. They also require about 2000 rpm to begin charging.

I say go for it. Treadmill motor looks promising but will require a charge controller or regulator.


----------



## Rhino (Jan 31, 2013)

How I built an electricity producing wind turbine

I too plan on constructing a windmill...

This guys story was motivating to me, i liked how resourceful he was. Everything is doc'd and there are lots of pictures to go along


----------

